# Eclipse-Hotkey



## jobu0101 (28. Jul 2009)

Dies ist eigentlich keine Javafrage, sondern eine Frage zur Entwicklungsumgebung Eclipse: Ich habe bin mit dem Cursor über in einem Funktionsaufruf. Dadurch hebt Eclipse automatisch den Funktionsnamen hervor und auch sonst überall, wo er im Dokument auftaucht. Nun suche ich die Tastenkombination, mit der ich zur Funktionsdefinition springe. Ich habe das mal in der Insel gelesen, doch leider ist es mir wieder entgangen und übers Googeln habe ich es jetzt auch nicht finden können. Habt ihr da eine Idee?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Jul 2009)

F3

EDIT:
oder
Ctrl und draufklicken


----------



## jobu0101 (28. Jul 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> F3



Hui, nur eine Taste. Das hätte ich auch ausprobieren können, doch rechnete ich nicht damit. Aber irgendwo in den Einstellungen muss man die Hotkeys doch nachsehen können, werde da mal schauen und mir noch ein paar aneignen.

Danke dir erstmal!


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Jul 2009)

weiß nicht ob sie noch alle aktuell sind aber: 
Die wichtigsten Eclipse Tastenkombinationen - jars.de - Java und Technologie


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Jul 2009)

>Hotkeys doch nachsehen können

Ctrl - Shift - L


----------



## Der Müde Joe (28. Jul 2009)

>, werde da mal schauen und mir noch ein paar aneignen.

Was ich immer benutze:

Ctrl - Space : Code vervollständigen (Variablen Methoden...
Ctrl - Shift - O (Organize Imports...importiert alles und räumt auf)
Ctrl - Shift - F (format...mach den Quellcode schön...wobei ich meinen eigenen Formatter definiert habe)

sonst...fällt mir grad nix ein


----------



## bygones (28. Jul 2009)

alle moeglichen Refactor hotkeys... 

Alt + Shift + I = inline
Alt + Shift + M = methoden extrahieren
Alt + Shift + R = rename
Alt + Shift + C = methoden signatur aendern
Alt + Shift + Pfeil rechts = statements selektieren

und und und


----------



## jobu0101 (28. Jul 2009)

Nicht schlecht...


----------



## jobu0101 (28. Jul 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> >, werde da mal schauen und mir noch ein paar aneignen.
> 
> Was ich immer benutze:
> 
> ...



Genau. Die drei drücke ich auch schon automatisch.


----------



## jobu0101 (28. Jul 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt F3 gedrückt habe, wie komme ich dann wieder zurück? Gibt es dafür auch etwas?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Jul 2009)

jobu0101 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich jetzt F3 gedrückt habe, wie komme ich dann wieder zurück? Gibt es dafür auch etwas?



>wie komme ich dann wieder zurück?

Alt - Left (zurück)
Alt - Right (vor)

oder:


----------



## WieselAc (29. Jul 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> Ctrl - Shift - O (Organize Imports...importiert alles und räumt auf)
> Ctrl - Shift - F (format...mach den Quellcode schön...wobei ich meinen eigenen Formatter definiert habe)



ich vermute mal den meisten wird es bekannt sein, aber zur Sicherheit wollte ich es doch nochmal erwähnen. 

Diese Aktionen kann man auch bei den "window->preferences->Java->Editor->SaveActions" aktivieren und beim Speichern der Datei automatisch ausführen lassen. Dadurch vergisst man es nicht und hat etwas Tipperei gespart.


----------



## jobu0101 (29. Jul 2009)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:


> ich vermute mal den meisten wird es bekannt sein, aber zur Sicherheit wollte ich es doch nochmal erwähnen.
> 
> Diese Aktionen kann man auch bei den "window->preferences->Java->Editor->SaveActions" aktivieren und beim Speichern der Datei automatisch ausführen lassen. Dadurch vergisst man es nicht und hat etwas Tipperei gespart.



Danke für den Hinweis, das wusste ich noch nicht.


----------



## bygones (29. Jul 2009)

was auch immer hilfreich ist:

CTRL + Q => zur letzten aenderung hinspringen
CTRL + . => zur naechsten Warnung / Fehler springen

mal schaun obs nochwas gibt


----------



## jobu0101 (29. Jul 2009)

Okay 

Änderungen werden ja sowieso hervorgehoben, das finde ich auch praktisch.


----------

